# anyone remember this guy? it's been quite a while



## ZalDante (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi all!! Hope everyone is doing well......I have not been on the board for quite some time..(years actually).....but thought I'd update with a pic of my Big Boy who is now going on 8!!!! He was posted here often back when he was a pup...but the time is passing and he is doing well.. now sporting a handlebar mustache..and all grown up

Dante...........


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

owee how handsome he is!!! <3 bless him!!! I think I saw a picture of him (or maybe it was another GSD with a similar mustache?) somewhere on facebook?!?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

What a handsome dignified boy. He is beautiful.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow!! Very handsome stud muffin you have there!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

What a hunk, beautiful masculine head. !!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Of course I remember you and Dante, nice to hear from you. I haven't been on the other boards for a while now.

I can't believe he is eight...time flies, he looks really good :wub:


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

What an absolutely gorgeous dog!!! I love him.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Still handsome!  Nice to see Dante, I've missed seeing him.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's gorgeous! Love his nice mane too


----------



## Thorkim (May 27, 2005)

What a beautiful boy! He is about the same age as my boy Zip, he'll be 8 in February.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

gorgeous dog!


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

Very, very handsome man!!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Dante is so handsome. Your avatar is Dante in adolescence?


----------



## ZalDante (Sep 11, 2005)

Thank you everyone..so kind ........and YES that avatar is quite old...just a pupper back then.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

He fulfilled the promise of devloping into a very handsome gentleman.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Hi Kim, nice to "see" you! Dante is looking fantastic.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

He's just beutiful-very regal looking


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

That is a stunning dog


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

he is 8, and still looks fantastic, gorgeous boy, love his head


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful boy!!


----------



## ZalDante (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone. :wub:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wow!!!


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

This is the shot that really stood out for me in the monthly contest. So handsome!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow. He's so majestic.
Beautiful.

Just for fun.....

I searched some of your previous posts, and I saw one where you mentioned him being 60 pounds at 5.5 months.

Just curious, how much does he weigh now?


----------



## blackmeadow (Sep 23, 2012)

Aw, he is so beautiful. 

Welcome back to the forum!


----------



## ZalDante (Sep 11, 2005)

Thankyou .......4score I just saw your boy in the constest as well and he too is quite the looker!!! Very handsome.

As for Dante's weight he is about 90 lbs...and stands tall....no doubt he is a big guy:wild:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## Diamonda (Jul 31, 2012)

I want to steal him away from you right now! What a dignified gentleman.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Can I have him?!?


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Wasn't here for Dante, but a very handsome boy he is.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Glad to see you drop in!!! Dante is looking good for an 8 year old. Very regal.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

OH yes! I remember that gorgeous Dante. Welcome back.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Great looking dog!


----------



## Javidan3 (Jul 12, 2020)

What a handsome boy!! Love the grey, very gentleman like


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

This thread is 8 years old, and OP has not been seen since 2017. . . I have erroneously posted on older threads a time or two myself.
For some reason, this site often "suggests" old threads that may be of interest . . .


----------

